# M.o.t



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,everybody i had the TR at the garage today for test everything ok,have not had to have a test on a car for a few year's nearly dropped to the floor when he said OK that will be Â£40.00 please,just glad the had nothing wrong with it.

bowie


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done!

I am taking my car for an MOT on Friday, also the first one I have done for a long time. I gather the certificates are computerised now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There are still a lot of smaller garages who will do it for less.

There are still the odd one or two who will do it for more as well 

Yes John they are all computerized now, logged onto a central data base, those camera vans you often see parked in laybys that read the number plates, check the data base to see if it has a valid MOT and also insurance and tax at the same time. They also check if the registered keeper has any outstanding warrants etc.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Big brother is watching you.









Although I have to say in this instance if it gets the uninsured, untaxed wasters off the road then I'm in agreement.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Â£40 is pretty standard round here. As someone who lives in Manchester and has always taxed, insured and MOT'd, big brother in this respect is welcome.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cost me Â£53.50 to get mine done yesterday









I seem to remember they used to be a fixed price once


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I think they still are JoT, a class 4 vehicle (Up to 8 passengers) should cost Â£50.35

You can check vehicle categories & prices here

I don't know if the tester is allowed to add anything for workshop consumables etc but I believe that they are allowed to discount if they choose to do so.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> I think they still are JoT, a class 4 vehicle (Up to 8 passengers) should cost Â£50.35
> 
> You can check vehicle categories & prices here
> 
> I don't know if the tester is allowed to add anything for workshop consumables etc but I believe that they are allowed to discount if they choose to do so.


Thanks for that alf, It was Â£50.35 on refelction, but I note that it isnt a fixed fee but a maximum fee, my garage has charged me the maximum


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

JoT said:


> Well done!
> 
> I am taking my car for an MOT on Friday, also the first one I have done for a long time. I gather the certificates are computerised now


The great thing about the computerised ones is that you can sort your tax out online. You just log into the website type in your MOT online code and it goes and checks your insured. Once that comes back you can then pay for the tax with a card and voila, a couple of days later your tax disk turns up in the post. Great if like me you work when the post office is open and never get a chance to just pop in. It also means you don't have to find your insurance docs if like me you always put them "somewhere safe" TM ;-)

Cheers, Rob.


----------

